# 1973 Massey 135 will not run



## Michael Cole (Sep 4, 2019)

The tractor is a 3 cylinder gas engine. I replaced the points,condensor,and coil to start with to no avail. I was told that the carb on this tractor had a solenoid on the bottom that sometimes went bad. I replaced it and still no luck. Someone local to me advised to bypass the solenoid which had no effect on it. The tractor will crank and idle about 600 rpms without a problem,but will not tac up. When the throttle is opened it dies. I have a good flow of gas from the tank so I don't think it is stopped up, I did replace the fuel filter in it as a precaution. When the tractor cuts off it will not start back unless you open the drain on the carb,does not have to be drained as long as several drops of gas run out it will fire right up, when it shuts down again you have to go through the same steps to to re-crank it. I don't know what else to do and any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rs2570 (Nov 11, 2019)

Its sound like you have a jet stoped up in the carb.


----------



## Michael Cole (Sep 4, 2019)

did a carb rebuild today with the same outcome,the inside of the carb was super clean and all parts replaced. Think I am gona have to buy a new carb. a friend who is a mechanic by trade seems to think something is causing it to run out of gas.I have been fooling with it for the last month and it is getting time to use it. There was on jet(?) that would not screw out,it looked like a screw with a brass head,and we were afraid the head was going to ring off. Guess I will be carb shoppingMonday.


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

Try this get a container of fuel , take fuel line lose, rig up a hose on fuel line, stick line in fuel , fuel up above carb. Then see if it will idle up. What I’m thinking you are just getting enough fuel in the carb.bowl to let it idle. Does your tractor have the elbow at carb. With the screen in it? Click https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums...tage/294745-mf-135-tractor-dies-throttle.html


----------



## Michael Cole (Sep 4, 2019)

yes it h sometimesas the elbow and the carb was full of gas to the point it was in the breather hose. Tanks looks clean on the inside. Enough to make you want to pull your hair out at times.


----------

